# Where to buy bottles and corks?



## MontyPython (Jun 27, 2011)

Spent a good time searching for what I figured was a very common question. But, unfortunately nothing came up directly answering this question...

There is a local place to me that sells bottles, but they seem pretty pricey at ~$4/bottle. 

Found a case of Bordeaux/green bottles, 750ml on Midwest Supplies for $14. Seems like a good price (assuming shipping is good). I'm in CT, incase anyone found something local.

Thanks for your input. 

Steve


----------



## Airplanedoc (Jun 27, 2011)

The only bottles I have bought are a case of 375's.

Ask all your friends to save bottles, I have also found smaller restaurants to be pretty easy going about saving bottles as long as I pick them up promptly. The nice thing about restaurants is you can get the same bottles over and over, as they don't change wine frequently. Your friends will buy what ever suits their fancy when they are at the store. If you are really friendly with a waiter, waitress, or bartender, that works even better. Also do some dumpster diving someplace that has wedding receptions on Friday/Saturday evening.

I can buy bottles for $9.99/case at my local homebrew shop. Buying them online shipping will be about equal to the cost of the case of bottles.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 27, 2011)

MontyPython said:


> Spent a good time searching for what I figured was a very common question. But, unfortunately nothing came up directly answering this question...
> 
> There is a local place to me that sells bottles, but they seem pretty pricey at ~$4/bottle.
> 
> ...



I believe Wade is in your area, he can surely point you in the right direction. I've gotten my bottles from friends and local wineries. They will ususally sell their empties for $2-$4 per case but will need cleaned and delabeled before use.


----------



## SleepyAustinDude (Jun 27, 2011)

ffemt128 said:


> I believe Wade is in your area, he can surely point you in the right direction. I've gotten my bottles from friends and local wineries. They will ususally sell their empties for $2-$4 per case but will need cleaned and delabeled before use.



As ffemt128 said, local wineries are where it's at. I buy my cases of 12 for $3 from local wineries. Of course, they are used bottles but no big deal. Soak a case in the sink in soapy water for 30 minutes, then peel off the labels (or scrape with steel wool if necessary.) Then wash them in the dishwasher with some sanitizer. It's really not much work at all and very well worth it considering my local brew store charges $17 per case.


----------



## Rodnboro (Jun 27, 2011)

I get mine from a local recycling center. I pick up 8 or 10 each time I take my recycling there.


----------



## Mcamnl (Jun 27, 2011)

I've got one winery that will just give me what they have for free and another that sells cases for $2.50. I usually get a pretty good selection of clear, brown and green. I have a pretty good collection of the 350mL bottles too. Some labels come off really easy, others are a big PITA. 
Last year I missed a goldmine. My wife and I were taking a tour of some of the northern Michigan wineries and I started asking if they would give away their used bottles. One place told me that morning a guy came and got 12 cases! He said next time call ahead and they would hold them for me. That is my plan for this fall.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 27, 2011)

I swear I posted about an hour ago! I get mine from International Foods in Waterbury Ct. when I do buy bottles. She is located on South Main Street and her prices cant be beat. Call before driving down there though as she is just a little place and can sell out sometimes but if shes out she'll order some for you even though you dont know her and she doesnt know you. she is the sweetest old lady!!! There is also Maltose express in Monroe and then there are a few places in Hartford. Mostly I get mine from the Southbury dump, I call them on like Friday and ask them to save them and then go down there late Saturday aft and they usually have 8-10 cases for me and Ill give them a few bottles of my stuff and we are both happy as sh!t!


----------



## MontyPython (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks guys! Some good tips. I've thought about using collected bottles. It's EASY for us to accumulate enough (we probably collect 3-4/week). But it_ is_ a major pita to take the labels off. Even though I should be frugal considering this is my first batch...

I'd just assume but some fresh bottles... and leave labels off in case I have to dump the wine that ends up in them –*if it turns out good... I can put some nice labels on them, and they'll all match.

Plus – it's ALOT easier to store bottles that are all the same. I have some diamond racks, which can each accommodate a case worth for aging. 

We actually tour most of the local CT wineries –*I should see what they have available.

@Wade. Yea, have made a few trips up to Maltose in Monroe in the past few weeks. Great people... got some good supplies. But was very surprised to see the cost of the bottles. Unless, maybe I miss read the prices. It looked like $4/bottle. Which seams absurd. Maybe I'll call them tomorrow...

Cheers everyone.


----------



## WhollyHeretic (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm in CT too and making my first batch of wine. I just bought wine bottles at Brew and Wine Hobby in East Hartford. I got 12 for $10. Those were on sale though and might have been the last of the sale ones. I think the normal price is 12 for $12.


----------



## sly22guy (Jun 30, 2011)

A good place to get free bottles the same size and type are some of the local chain restaurants alot of them use the same house wines. Olive garden is one of the best sources if there is one nearby


----------



## PCharles (Jul 1, 2011)

*Finding Bottles*

I'm not sure I have much to add to the other posts, but here goes. I'm somewhat of a newbee also, starting in early 2011. Boy did I kick myself for all those bottles that I took down to the recycling center... oh well. Yes, local wineries are a good place to get bottles, but they usually charge. I was able to find a local resturant that was kind enough to save their wine bottles for me. 

Taking Labels Off - I was amazed how difficult some labels were to get off. One of our local wineries uses a glue that is downright evil. I had to resort to Goof Off. It did the trick though, but I made sure to use the solvent sparingly and kept it to the outside of the bottle. Most other bottles were less of a problem. I used Commet and a wire brush to get off other tough patches. 

After having such trouble taking off labels, I've been content avoiding labeling my own wine. I'll likely use small mailing labels as my collection grows. 

There ya go. Good luck to ya with your endevors. 

Paul


----------



## BobF (Jul 1, 2011)

You can also ask local wineries to add a few cases to their new bottle orders for you. I have a local winery that sold me 50+ cases of NEW bottles for $4.80/case.

They also sell used bottles from their tasting room for $.25/bottle - washed with labels removed.


----------



## MontyPython (Jul 2, 2011)

Thanks for all the tips people. Great idea about hitting up the restaurants. I might just do that next time.

I ended up picking up the bottles at Maltose Express (a local CT brewing supply shop) and I'm not sure what price I saw before, but this time it was fairly reasonable. At about $16/12 for 750mL Emerald Bordeaux. Good enough for me!

Have a great 4th everyone!


----------

